# For those that can't get a 3g connection



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

So I was not able to get any connection via 3g. 1x and 4g worked perfectly fine. After several calls to a Verizon rep and going down to the Verizon store they told me to wait for the update which was coming in November or get a replacement device. The Verizon rep at the store told me to download one of the leaked updates and install it which I did and it still didn't fix my problem. So I finally gave up and called Verizon and got them to send me a replacement device. I'm sitting in class today and I download this app called Any Cut and create an APN shortcut and place it on my homescreen. I clicked the shortcut then clicked the menu and clicked reset to default then I changed it from Verizon Internet to another one then back to Verizon internet and my 3g magically came back on. Long story short Verizon reps blow and I fixed it myself. I hope this helps anyone else that was having the same problem as me.


----------



## Tegamal (Oct 13, 2011)

I usually just toggle airplane mode on, wait for a few seconds, then turn it back off.

Works 99% of the time.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

A rep told you to download a leak and install it? That has shady written all over it! Just sayin'


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

Tegamal said:


> I usually just toggle airplane mode on, wait for a few seconds, then turn it back off.
> 
> Works 99% of the time.


Tried that with no success. Also did multible fxs and factory resets to no success. Messed with the APN settings and it fixed it.



BootAnimator said:


> A rep told you to download a leak and install it? That has shady written all over it! Just sayin'


I went to the store and the guy told me to either get a replacement device, wait until the update, or get one of the leaked updates.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

RMcCall said:


> I went to the store and the guy told me to either get a replacement device, wait until the update, or get one of the leaked updates.


Did the rep tell you *where* to find the leaked updates?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Terri M said:


> Did the rep tell you *where* to find the leaked updates?


+1... this isn't a Blackberry, you can't just flash random updates with hopes to just go back to where you were. I'd like to know where he told you to find them, then I'd like to knock him out for being an idiot.


----------



## engineer983 (Aug 20, 2011)

This is what I did to fix my issue. Had the same thing happen to me. Spent 2hours on the phone with vzw the 2nd day and nothing. So I thought I would try turning off my night time battery saver that it automatically is in to maximum performance. Needless to say I got 3g back and haven't lost it since! That was 4 days ago! Try it out.


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

Mines always set to performance

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

